# Proposition 65 Warning on Pollen Capsules ?



## sr73087 (Mar 25, 2015)

I was in CVS last week and noticed a pollen product in capsule form had a Proposition 65 warning (images attached). Directly from the California Office of Environmental Health Hazards Assessment, Proposition 65 is explained as the following:

_
Proposition 65 requires businesses to provide warnings to Californians about significant exposures to chemicals that cause cancer, birth defects or other reproductive harm. These chemicals can be in the products that Californians purchase, in their homes or workplaces, or that are released into the environment. By requiring that this information be provided, Proposition 65 enables Californians to make informed decisions about their exposures to these chemicals.

Proposition 65 also prohibits California businesses from knowingly discharging significant amounts of listed chemicals into sources of drinking water.

Proposition 65 requires California to publish a list of chemicals known to cause cancer, birth defects or other reproductive harm. This list, which must be updated at least once a year, has grown to include approximately 900 chemicals since it was first published in 1987.

Proposition 65 became law in November 1986, when California voters approved it by a 63-37 percent margin. The official name of Proposition 65 is the Safe Drinking Water and Toxic Enforcement Act of 1986._

I am thinking maybe this has something to do with the pesticides used on the farms this pollen may have ultimately come from...? I do not live in California so I do not have much experience with this proposition. Does anyone have any experience with this or know why this would be labeled with such an alarming label? Most people using bee products are doing so to get away from big pharma and use more organic products. This warning places this product in an area most of us are trying to avoid and likely hurting sales substantially. Is it treatment warranted?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bees gather pollen in the wild. Things get sprayed with pesticides. Pesticides cause cancer. Hence the warning.


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

For those that went to Canada for the international convention have seen what happens when PPM are tested.


----------

